

Google Fights Glass Backlash Before It Even Hits The Street - stevewilhelm
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/05/13/183468218/google-fights-glass-backlash-before-it-even-hits-the-street

======
sp332
This article has people talking about Glass as if it projects video into any
other part of your vision than a little rectangle in the upper corner of one
eye. It's not a good augmented reality setup and it's definitely not a virtual
reality rig like the Oculus Rift.

